# Need Tournament Advice



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 6, 2010)

What advice would you offer a 50 year old Brown Belt (Isshin-Ryu) who has never sparred competitively at a tournament before?  I mean, besides _"What, are you, nuts?" _


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 6, 2010)

Go in there with the attitude of giving it your best, and let the cards fall where they do.  

Trust in the quality of your techniques.  Don't try to experiment with too many new things, since the classroom is the time for that, not at a tournament.  

Put your best foot forward.  Don't try to out-kick a kicker, out-sweep a sweeper, etc.  Stick to what you do best, and use it to your best advantage.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 6, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> Put your best foot forward.  Don't try to out-kick a kicker, out-sweep a sweeper, etc.  Stick to what you do best, and use it to your best advantage.



Great advice, thanks!  With regard to your last statement; I'm pretty good at stepping on my opponent's foot, pinning his lead foot to the ground, and then pummeling him.  I also tend to rush and then jam the kick when kickers kick high and they're faster than me (which is practically everybody).  Are those tactics legal in a tournament?


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 6, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Great advice, thanks! With regard to your last statement; I'm pretty good at stepping on my opponent's foot, pinning his lead foot to the ground, and then pummeling him. I also tend to rush and then jam the kick when kickers kick high and they're faster than me (which is practically everybody). Are those tactics legal in a tournament?


 
Pinning the foot to the ground *on purpose* wouldn't be legal....accidentally is another matter.

Jamming kicks is perfectly legal, and a good tactic.

As for the craziness aspect, I think you'd be crazy NOT to. My main advice would be to keep moving, and pick your spots. As someone else said up there, don't try new stuff at a tournament. Use what you know works for you.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Dec 6, 2010)

Keep your guard up, move evasively, strike from angles, don't experiment, and be humble.  Good luck!


----------



## Victor Smith (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Bill,

First remember tournament karate is a game. Unless you're wishing to get disqualified you need to work to play within their rules.

Second the entire purpose of the game is to come together in the middle and score points first.  In my experience years ago 90% of the points came from hand techniques and I always recommend new students at tourrnament sparring just concentrate on that. What matters is the points scored not how you score them so go with the %.  In other words keep your feet on the ground.

Because of the rules it is unlikely you have to worry about getting hurt. You need to cover up but the most you'll experience is likely dingies. I'm assuming you must wear safety gear. That makes your hands larger, throw backfists towards their head but just enough to bother them and not hit them. Focus on driving in and getting a shot to their body and nail them.

If your opponent lunges forward but stops short that is the instant to counter attack.

Don't back away from them, a body accelerates forward faster than backward, so moving back they can drive on you. Instead if they attack, angle away in a circular movement around them, and if they attack and you angle, that is when to explode on them.

If you face an experienced competitor, be grateful for the lessons you learn and don't worry about it.  if you face someone at your level who is inexperienced too, have fun.

You spend alot of time training, then on the day traveling, paying for everything including the right to have one fight (and no more unless you win the previous fight). 

Never assume more than the judge is an 'idiot' and if you win what does that make you?  it helps keep things in perspective. All the points are scored by the judges and by definition, even if they cheat obviously, their decisions are always right and final.
That's the way it works, so undestand that. If the judges see your movement and score your point taht does't mean you actually got it, just the judges decided instantly you did.

It's not truth, just a way to play a game and decide a beginner.

And have fun for that's what the first experience is for.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> Put your best foot forward.  Don't try to out-kick a kicker, out-sweep a sweeper, etc.  Stick to what you do best, and use it to your best advantage.



Thank you!

My best assets are that I am slow, heavy, and hit hard!

I realize that isn't much of an advantage in tournament sparring...but perhaps I can use it to my advantage.  I can practice getting out of the way of kicks; I've had high kickers in my dojo note that it can be hard to kick me since I tend to rush and jam the kick as soon as I see it coming up.  It's about my only defense; and if the kicker is both high and fast, I'm in trouble, since they can unleash before I can jam their kick.

But perhaps I can work out some kind of defense that puts my 'skills' to work.

I was watching this video and wondering how the heck I would defend against either of these guys - both kickers.  Not terribly fast, but perhaps faster than me...






I saw another video of a guy who was hopping on one leg, kicking over and over again with the other without lowering it.  He was fast, and could apparently hop forever on the one leg.  And sweeping is forbidden...!  He was sticking the leg out like it was a leading jab, and it sure was effective at keeping the other guy away!


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Dec 7, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My best assets are that I am slow, heavy, and hit hard!
> 
> ...



I have seen this done in tournaments before (the standing on one foot kicking over and over) and I have had it done to me.  Sweeping is legal in the styles I have practiced, but I never used to sweep when people did that--you already know that they are kicking, and they are probably doing the same kick over and over, so you have the advantage.  Block the kick and counter attack.  I once sparred a girl who did that who was a higher rank than me, with more years of experience than me, and who was a national sparring champion and I beat her by doing the same thing--block her kick, spin it out of the way, and backfist the side of her head.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 7, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


>



Aloha Bill

If this is the kind of tournament you will be fighting, I would recommend that you attack with a sliding forward front kick right off the mark.  Then, be prepared with with your forward hand to counter and a quick reverse punch if the first strike doesn't get in.  Step on the foot (by accident) and use the forward hand to make an opening if he hangs back and reverse punch.  

If you are slow, the more you can utilize explosive power, the more successful you'll be.  If your opponent is circling and is faster, he'll pick you apart.  You have to be there immediately before he gets his footwork to work.  

I hope this helps.

maunakumu


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 7, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> What advice would you offer a 50 year old Brown Belt (Isshin-Ryu) who has never sparred competitively at a tournament before? I mean, besides _"What, are you, nuts?" _


Circle your opponent until they do something stupid.
sean


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 7, 2010)

If you appear slow, chances are your opponent will rush you. Practice your defensive side kick and back leg front kick, and just let 'em bounce off. If you hit hard, they will try to avoid closing with you. Once again, be patient and wait for them to get bored and rush in, then nail them. Wish I could make myself follow that advice.


----------



## K-man (Dec 7, 2010)

Victor Smith said:


> Don't back away from them, a body accelerates forward faster than backward, so moving back they can drive on you. Instead if they attack, angle away in a circular movement around them, and if they attack and you angle, that is when to explode on them.


Great advice! Never move straight back from a continuous attack. I did once and wore a busted nose. Tough lesson!! Always move off the line and hit them from the angle.

Another tip. I have had points awarded against me for strikes that weren't even in range. Because I normally fight from a low guard, and didn't need to defend against a jab that was miles away, it was deemed that the strike was effective and the point awarded. So in tournaments keep the guard up at all times.

My problem is, we don't train to spar at a distance but to get inside and hit through. As a result it is very easy to make too much contact and lose points. :asian:

BTW. My last tournament where I managed to get to the second or third round, I overcame an opponent 40 years younger and he wasn't a junior!  

Go for it and enjoy the experience.


----------

